# My DIY custom built exo terra background



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey guys, this is my DIY exo terra background. Its yet to be sealed however I have some sealant on its way in the post. The background is built from the free exo terra background that came with the viv. 

Here is my original quick sketch plan for the background-










Here is my overall plan for how i want the vivarium to look. (guess the lizard?)  sorry for the quality of drawing both took me about 5 mins.
Heres how i made it-









First i created a natural rock looking plant pot by shaping a square block of polystyrene with a lighter and a knife. Before glueing it on the join between 3 rocks.

next i coated the whole thing in several layers of grout to strengthen it.. 

Using the groove meant for any equipment wires that have to be run down the back of the background i siliconed a piece of airline tubing running from the plant pot to the bottom. (I'm not sure if this is necessary but seemed like a good idea.)

To construct the vines I used several pieces of polypropylene rope which I bundled together until they were in a vaguely vine shape which I then secured with thread. The vines, like the background, where then grouted and attached to the background.

Next I painted the rocks a grey with a faint hint of beige to tone down the grey. Then I dry brushed them with a very light grey colour.

The vines I painted a dark brown and whilst the paint was still wet I sprinkled dry coconut fibre onto them to make them look more like natural vines. 

All I still have to do is coat the background in several coats of sealant (I'm using G4 pond sealant) and then get the plant pot planted with a suitable hanging plant.

Here is the finished background (I apologise for the quality of photos they were taken on an ipod touch)


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

oops all the photos are sideways.. ill fix in a minute lol :lol2: -fixed


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks very good


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

looks good you live planting it up


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

yeah I will be once i have sealed it. Just a few bromeliads i think. And a bit of sphagnum moss.


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Just to note it is a bit darker IRL the camera flash has made it appear very light and due to the contrast that makes between the roots and the rock makes it look a bit weird :lol2:


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Looking good so far. Those vines should look great with some bromeliads and orchids growing on them.

Best,
Paul


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Paul112 said:


> Looking good so far. Those vines should look great with some bromeliads and orchids growing on them.
> 
> Best,
> Paul


Thats what I'm hoping. I should be ordering my bromeliads soon and a climbing type plant for that plant pot on the left. Ive also made some magnetic ledges which I will upload some pictures for as soon as the magnets arrive . I seem to spend my whole life waiting for things in the post :banghead:


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

Finally got my magnets through after repetidly forgetting to order them. So now my magnet ledges are in place. My sealant came today so the background and ledges are drying. 

Hole in this one is for a milk bottle cap which will be filled with repashy










whole set up so far










Magnets used to hold them in place


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

looks good...any updates??


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

demon3000 said:


> looks good...any updates??


Right now it looks pretty much the same, I applied the sealant to the background about a week ago and that takes a few weeks to set, updates will come as soon as that is done though so keep your eyes peeled


----------

